
Analyse Asia 82: Seedstars World in Asia with Karen Mok - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/12/20/episode-82-seedstars-world-in-asia-with-karen-mok/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Karen Mok, we discussed the initiative & footprint of Seedstars
World & her perspectives on startup ecosystems after traveling 15 cities in
Asia. The conversation started with her background as a social entrepreneur
and how she eventually joined SeedStars World. We continued her journey with
Seedstars World, where she organised the business competition across different
cities from developed to emerging to frontier markets in Asia. Last but not
least, she shared her observations on the different startup ecosystems across
Asia, and how they differ from cultural attitudes of founders, employees &
investors, co-working spaces, infrastructural challenges and the technology
from mobile to social that helped her team to navigate the diverse continent
of Asia.

